# Trumark slingshots



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I was supprised to find that Trumark still makes the wristrocket slingshot, in it's oririginal configuration no less! They use a black plastic handle sleeve instead of the clear blue ones that I remember form my youth. Yet it is the same slingshot. BTW...I still have mine from 1970...:shock:

I was looking at the prices and they're not that bad for something that will last you a very long time...

Trumark Slingshots - Bulk Slingshot Ammo - Catapults


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't think slingshots are going to cut it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree they don't cut it, they sling it..you need a knife to cut it...hehe

I like sling shots always have...will they take the place of a .22RF an AR15/AK47 or an M1A nope! Are the fun? sure are. Are they useful? with in limits I'd have to say yes! Depends on what you do with it...in that sense they like any other tool.
Are they for everybody? nope!...some people find them to be frustratingly difficult to operate...while other don't.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Handy thing to have around. I started shooting a slingshot when I was recovering from a broken leg. I have been a serious Archer most of my life. When I broak my leg it was just to hard to go chase the arrows, so I got a slingshot so I could shoot and keep up my forum while recovering. learned a lot about them, and came up with better shooters. My flatband slingshot at a draw weight of 16 LBS will put a .45 lead ball through 1/2" plwood at 15 yards.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I think for taking rabbits and tree rodents they would not attract others as much as a gun shot. Nice and quiet.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I had an original wrist rocket. I was a fair shot but was dead on with my bb gun. They make tracers rounds to help you dial in your shots. I may pick it up again. The price is certainly right. Always looking to add something to the tool box.

punch


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I have that EXACT model.
Well......perhaps after two or three of them. The one I still have is like from?????? 1976?

My dads friend used to hunt rabbits with them, using marbles. 

If you think they are useless. You are mistaken. 
How many people have been killed from being hit with a rock?
Why are the border patrol allowed to shoot you from throwing a rock?

Now use one of these with a glass marble or steel slug / ball bearing= serious injury, head shot is death.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they are useful, Yet lethal with head shots...uhm...I don't know about that, it would probably cause a nasty headache. If you were hiding or being followed, a pebble shot into the brush or away from you that makes some noise when it hits, may divert a persuers attention long enough to hide or escape. 

I like the idea that a wrist rocket is useful for bagging small game and keeping pests out of the garden. I think in a long term situation one would want to conserve their rifle ammunition. Since it's very possible one may not be able to re supply when they run out. A wrist rocket fits the nitch between throwning rocks and using a .22 rifle.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Since I've gotten back into playing with slingshots...I bought a trumark S9 for under eight bucks. Classic slingshot style made from 1/4" aircraft grade aluminum roundbar stock and capable of using any 1/4" surgical tubing for bands. It even came with some steel ammo...for what you get it's inexpensive quality and it's american made!

It's a pretty slick set up, it's small, light and flat enough to easily tuck away in a pack pocket. I have some loose 00 buck pellets that I'm going to try out, if they work the way I think they will, I'll tuck a handful of them away with the sling shot.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a squirrel get in my attic and start building a nest in the power attic ventilator fan housing. It was wintertime, so the fan was not kicking on to exhaust heat out of the attic.

I bought a wrist rocket and some Copperhead BBs to shoot at him in an effort to chase him off - didn't want to shoot a hole through the roof. It did not work - persistent little rodent.

I ended up putting in stronger hardware cloth and using metal hog rings to secure it to the housing to keep the little home invader out of the attic. But I had so much fun with that Wrist Rocket I held on to it to this day. I use it for shooting rocks just for fun once in awhile. I could take squirrels with it if I had to, but a .22 works so much more efficiently. Fun to shoot, though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I still have my wristrocket from 1969 or 70 something. It's fun to launch a marble close to a feral animal and scare the cat poop out of it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

ekim said:


> Sorry, but I don't think slingshots are going to cut it.


I'm like Wyatt Earp with my slingshot. It is the ONE THING I can always count on.


----------



## bbqbob (Nov 12, 2012)

Slingshots are just fun!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

those fellers in the middle east are using slings and some of them are purdy good...
But you're right, they sure are fun.

punch


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

I make a few slingshots and keep this info on file.

Flat bands are the fastest/ most powerfully for there pull. Tubes last the longest. The small diameter tubes are called China tubes and are a fare compromise in power and longevity. Chained Rubber bands have also been used with fair success and are very thrifty. 

Rubber delivers power slightly different than a bow. It is more about length of pull than pounds of draw. Thin rubber retracts faster than fat rubber. Also because the rubber has less mass than the projectile, it takes time/distance to build up to speed. Of course stretching the rubber to its max every time shortens its life. 
You can tune the slingshot to get better power by shortening them. Tera-band (the flat bands) has a stretch factor of about 5 to 1. To make then last longer I use a 3.9 to 1 stretch factor. I draw 28" so I shorten my bands to 7.25 fork to pouch. This make for a fast shooting band that last about 1000 Shots. Most of the time when the rubber starts to fail it is near the pouch, right at the tie off. You can remove the bands and retie them adjust them on the slingshot and get another few hundred shots. Keep the bands out of the sun light when your not using them. Storing them in the frig will make them keep for a long time.

Hope this is helpful. 
Semper Fidelus.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Flat band slingshot


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Would not be bad to have to maybe bag a squirrel with.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

bikermikearchery said:


> View attachment 1373
> 
> Flat band slingshot


That was great info to pass on. Do you sell these as well. Please PM me if you do.
Thanks,

punch


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice one...I do like the looks of it. I'm off into the "what if" useful things could I do with a slingshot in a survival setting. Besides using it as a sling shot...I could use the surgical tubing for getting water from rock crevices. I could use the old or broken bands for a snare...a touniquet, lashing for gear. Bands are relatively inexpensive, so I think I'll squirrel a few away.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I carry a slingshot in my bob as a simple, near silent, small game taker. Ammo is everwhere, they dont create a report, and they never jam.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Going to purchase one again with my tax refund. Used to be good shot when I was a kid.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> I carry a slingshot in my bob as a simple, near silent, small game taker. Ammo is everwhere, they dont create a report, and they never jam.


Worst thing is that the bands will eventually wear out over time, the better they are cared for the longer they last. Trumark sells there black (heavy) bands with 303 protectant. I tried armorall on a set of older bands, really don't know if it helps, but didn't seem to hurt them either.

I carry a Trumark S9 in my GHB along with a 00 buck in the storage part of the handle. It's compact and stows easy. I am going to look into putting tapered bands on it after the standard (yellow) bands wear out. Maybe get a bit more oomph out of the tapered bands.

I agree with you, jamming is not a problem, but some people have a tendancy to blame the ammo for being poor shots...haha


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone ever have a band let go when you were shooting it? Smarts like a Mutha Effer!


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

OK I have to admit that I realy like slingshots. I like anything that shoots realy But, I like to shoot a lot and I shoot every day. I have been a dedicated archer for neer 40 years. Most of that time I dident think much of slingshots. I thought they were under powered and inaccurat. After I had an accident I wanted a way to shoot that I dident have to go chase arrows, and could be done from my deck with out scaring the neighbors. It only took me a short amount of time to realize thay there were a lot of improvemente that could make a slingshot better. I figered out that Flat bands propeled a bullet faster at a lighter draw weight than the tubes I was used to. Tubes do last longer, so I made slingshots that could take advantage of bouth. Also the wrist brace. Totaly un-nessary. getting rid of it made the slingshot frame much more pocketable.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

BikerMike, i would venture to guess that by your pictures, you are what I would consider an expert on the matter of slingshots. Was preparing to buy the cheap wrist rocket foldable, but now rethinking, thanks for the input.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Anyone ever have a band let go when you were shooting it? Smarts like a Mutha Effer!


Yes I have and yes they do! It's like being snapped with a rubberband x10! It's a good idea to keep an eye on them, if the bands get a scaly look to them they are getting old, or if there are small nicks in the metal at the tips of the prongs, they will let go and snap! Goggles or glasses are recommended while shooting for safety reasons.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Slingshots are illegal in NJ...that doesn't supprise me. 

I do like the Trumark S9 which is a straight slingshot, no wrist brace. For one thing they are made for 1/4" aircraft aluminum, which makes them very light weight and they are comparatively inexpensive at less than 10 bucks. I prefer the original Trumark wrist rocket (aircraft aluminum), which often sells for slightly less than the S9. I agree with mike, I don't particularly care for the fold up style wrist rockets, they do work but are less than ideal. 

I guess what really supprised me the most was that after all these years Trumark was still in business, and with minor exception, faithful to the original design. They seemed to have survived the onslaught of, one off copy cat companies and chinese imports...both of which are toxic to a US business that comes up with an original design. I must sound like a shill for Trumark...lol, I'm not, I'm simply amazed and pleased they are still around...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Update, purchased a Daisy cheap slingshot, just to ease into shooting, and I dont know if its me, but Im nowhere near being "decent" at it yet, gonna take alot of practise. I do think Im going to ditch the daisy, and upgrade, as I felt that every time I Pulled it back, trying to replicate, I would get very different results, trying to use the Sight picture. I think its the slingshot. Haha..........Just fooling, but I attribute some of it to buying an entry level slingshot, but i have a son who is ready to take the daisy. just gotta practice.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This is similar to the one I carry in my GHB...only difference is mine has they tan/yellow bands that will be replaced with the tapered bands (as shown in this video) when they wear out...


----------

